# I keep thinking about Dede and Chloe



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I guess it's because it all happened this time last year.....but I keep thinking about Dede and her little sauage, Chloe. 

For those who don't know, Dede was such a fun member of our forum and on Christmas Eve last year her Chloe got into some chocolates, and after a horrible few months, Chloe passed.

I wish she would get another malt and come back here some time. I miss her. 

I'm wondering how she's faring during the holidays this year.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> I guess it's because it all happened this time last year.....but I keep thinking about Dede and her little sauage, Chloe.
> 
> For those who don't know, Dede was such a fun member of our forum and on Christmas Eve last year her Chloe got into some chocolates, and after a horrible few months, Chloe passed.
> 
> ...


Pat, Chloe actually ate the plastic bag not the treats inside. I just spoke with Dede, she is having such a hard time remembering last Christmas and her little sausage. I think after the holidays I am going to make her some baby clothes and send to her. Maybe that will intice her to begin her search for a new baby. She sends love to all and a Merry Christmas from her and Derek from down under down under.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I got a wonderful Christmas card and letter from Dede. They moved to their new house and she's excited about that, but is still missing her "little sausage" terribly. She said she missed SM, but just isn't ready to come back or get another one yet.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I got a LOVELY long letter from Dede - and wrote her one in return . I am planning on showing up on her doorstep - complete with new puppy  Arabella's mother has just had a litter of 3 girls - PERFECT for the New Year . Sarah


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I got an email also and it makes me soooo sad. I too wish she would get another fur baby as she is such a good mommy.


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

That is such a sad story..I wish her all of the best and will be praying for her and her family during this rough time :grouphug:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Pat, yes I was actually thinking about her not long ago too. I was wondering if they were all settled into their house. Thank you, other Pat LOL, for updating us. I am sure this will be a hard Christmas without sweet Chloe. I also hope she finds another baby soon, as I think that would help her heal. I'm sure she has still has so much love to give, and she would make another pup out there very lucky indeed. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just finished sending her a email, I mean minutes ago. I miss her, it's going to be a hard Christmas for them but I just know she will soon be happy with a new baby. When she does get her little girl we should have a puppy shower for her, wouldn't that be fun


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I also recieved a lovely card & letter - I think of Dede often, and of course the sweet litte sausage. Dede is such a wonderful lady, so thoughtful to have thought of us all at this time of year. I hope one day she will feel strong enough to come back to us.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I got the same email too. Some people just need more time.
I think your baby clothes idea is a good one, Pat!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Yep we too received a lovely Christmas card and letter from Dede and Derek. I hope they can get through Christmas without too many sad thoughts, I think that's a great idea Pat to send some baby clothes, it might be just the thing to get Dede interested in a new baby girl


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Dede is the kind of person you never forget. I miss her on the forum with her wise wit and sense of fun. She called me last week and it was just wonderful to talk to her. She was ready to storm the Bastille so to speak to find out why a Christmas present she had sent me had not arrived. Turned out we found it in a US Customs office in Nashville where it had been comfortably resting since December 7th. They were lucky to find it before the wrath of Dede came down on them in full measure.

For those of you who do not know, her new home is in Tasmania, quite a distance from Western Australia and she still misses the little sausage sooo much. Tasmania is geographically sort of "under" Australia, so she now calls herself Dede from down under down under. She wasn't doing much for Christmas because it is still just too painful for her. Still she's working like a whirling Dervish getting her new home in Dede condition, has quite a bit of native wildlife paying her calls in her big back yard in the evening, and is learning more about her new home on a daily basis. As she was talking to me she was also having a conversation with a little bird in her yard she had never seen before and was fascinated with it's bright yellow beak and scarlet red tail. 

Just keep your cards, letters, e-mails etc. going to her. They help her more than you will ever know in continuing to deal with the loss of Miss Chloe who was more her child than her doggie. 

Samsonsmom


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> I got a LOVELY long letter from Dede - and wrote her one in return . I am planning on showing up on her doorstep - complete with new puppy  Arabella's mother has just had a litter of 3 girls - PERFECT for the New Year . Sarah [/B]


Ummmm...........Sarah I don't mean to be rude...............but I sent this to Dede and she said....NO! She is picking out her own puppy and since she is returning to WA in Feb. for some family business there would be no one to take care of a puppy. I think you will want to speak with Dede about a puppy. She is set on choosing her own baby. :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=491780
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL - she's talking to MY breeder  Benhough - I just talked to Bev myself . That breeder is right near Dede - who I would WARN before showing up . Bev has another litter due early in the New Year - which would fit in with her travel plans . I want Josh to inspect any puppy that Dede gets - I want a healthy specimen . Sarah


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=491818
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sarah, actually she is talking to someone else. The breeder you are speaking of is a few hours away....or so Dede says. But please, check with Dede..............she wants to choose her own baby and I truly understand that.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=491823
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL - she's talking to MY breeder  Benhough - I just talked to Bev myself . That breeder is right near Dede - who I would WARN before showing up . Bev has another litter due early in the New Year - which would fit in with her travel plans . I want Josh to inspect any puppy that Dede gets - I want a healthy specimen . Sarah
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sarah, actually she is talking to someone else. The breeder you are speaking of is a few hours away....or so Dede says. But please, check with Dede..............she wants to choose her own baby and I truly understand that.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Will do - now I'm worried Benhough is just about the only A.K.C breeder in Tasmania - in fact I think she is the only one . Sarah


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Yes, I guess we all miss Dede and the little sausage from down under....I too, received a card and nice long letter in the mail and we have talked back and forth in e-mails. 

I did tell her that we miss her terribly but that I understand that she is not quite ready to come back onto SM just yet. I told her that I will keep in touch with her snail mail and e-mail for as long as it takes as she is not someone to be forgotten easily.

She is a great person and having a hard time without Chloe and that is understandable. We all miss her so!

Marie & the Boys*


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I enjoyed hearing from Dede, but the tone of her note just breaks my heart. I know what it is like to lose a puppy too early, but I know for sure that a new puppy can help heal the heart. I hope that she'll feel ready soon..........


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree with Pat 100%, Sarah. Even though it is kind and generous of you, surprising Dede with a puppy would be a very unwelcome gift.

Everyone mourns the loss of a pet in a different way. Some find it helps ease the pain to get another one right away, but not everyone. Some even choose not to get another one or a completely different breed.

I totally undestand how Dede feels. After I lost my Petie I had no desire to get another dog. It was seven years before Lady came into my life and I was finally ready.

Only Dede will know when or if she can open up her heart to another dog.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I think about our darling Dede and her beloved Chloe every day. I miss her so very much not being here. She was always such a delight here. I hope that when she and her husband get all settled in, she does start looking for a new doggie. However it will have to be in her time, not our's.

God bless her and Derek.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Poor Dede, I read her Christmas letter and cried for several minutes afterwards! My heart just aches for her. I pray that she finds some kind of comfort this holiday season. She is such a special person! :wub:


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

There is another breeder in Tasmania or was her Kennel prefix is Martonia and her name is Maria Croft. I dont know if she is still breeding but she is ANKC listed.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> I agree with Pat 100%, Sarah. Even though it is kind and generous of you, surprising Dede with a puppy would be a very unwelcome gift.
> 
> Everyone mourns the loss of a pet in a different way. Some find it helps ease the pain to get another one right away, but not everyone. I totally undestand how Dede feels. Only Dede will know when or if she can open up her heart to another dog.[/B]


Thank you Marj.....your words were almost exactly what Dede said.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I think of Dede and Chloe and miss Dede's postings on SM. The picture of Chloe sitting pretty in her pink little outfit was by far one of the cutest pictures of a Maltese I have ever seen. I can't imagine how painful it was for her to lose Chloe, but I pray that Dede's heart heals and she can come back to SM one day soon.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I have discussed the situation with Dede , and she is VERY unhappy without a baby in her life . We WILL be seeing a new face in 2008 . I do not think grieving for years healthy or productive , a heart as big as Dede's has enough love for more than one dog . Benhough is the breeder Dede is talking to. Sarah


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm glad Dede is keeping in touch with people here and I wish her the best...new dog, or not.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I didn't know her well, but I know she had offered to help me put together a movie of my babies for youtube one time, which I thought was really sweet. And shortly after that, her baby had passed.

I wish her well, and hope that she will be ready to bring a new baby into her life soon.

Sarah, that is one of the kindest things I've heard in a long time. You seem very sincere...and I'm glad you were smart enough to check with Dede first. I hope it all works out!!!!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I've been thinking of DeDe, as well & miss her on SM. Sending lots of rayer: & :grouphug: to her at this very difficult time. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> I have discussed the situation with Dede , and she is VERY unhappy without a baby in her life . We WILL be seeing a new face in 2008 . I do not think grieving for years healthy or productive , a heart as big as Dede's has enough love for more than one dog . Benhough is the breeder Dede is talking to. Sarah [/B]


I understand that sometimes we have to let the person who is grieving decide when or if it's time to get another one, however I am also aware of a couple of situations where the grieving person was just not healing on their own. And no, it was not a healthy situation. In both situations a puppy was given to them, and it was exactly what was needed to help heal their heart. I guess if you know the person really well, you will know what is the right thing to do.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I too think of Dede and her little sausage daily :innocent: She is just such a wonderful person and Chloe was such a precious little love :wub: 
It was so good to get her letter, but I couldn't help but cry as I remembered back to all that happened last year :grouphug: I know she will find another fluffbutt to help fill her heart again :grouphug: when the time is right. Chloe will always be a part of Dede and all of us here as well :grouphug: :grouphug: I do miss them both so.......... :grouphug:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i think of dede and ms. chloe all the time and email with dede from time to time, i will be so happy for her when she finds her a new pup and makes it back to SM


----------

